# Priscilla's first photo



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

She is about 4 months old and I think I am in love.
That green mark is from a salt lick she anointed herself with.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

She is completely adorable!!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

*eep*

She's sooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww she is sooo cute!!! and i just love her name!! :lol:


----------



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww, she's adorable! Where'd she get the salt lick?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

AWWW! Such a cute-dorable baby! (what? so what i made i word? i will never say the exact same as other ppl. u hear me? NEVER!)... (yup i bored.) But serously tho, ur hedgie is cute-dorable.


----------

